

 Go Daddy Files Patents for Enhanced Whois and DNS Records  - buugs
http://domainnamewire.com/2009/09/25/go-daddy-files-patents-for-enhanced-whois-and-dns-records/

======
jacquesm
They're asking for the wrath of St. Postel with this.

To co-opt a piece of a public internet standard that was arrived at through
the work of lots of people is really beyond the pale.

Godaddy ought to be boycotted over this, simply take all of your business away
from them referring to the filing of this patent as your reason for closing
your account.

I'm pretty sure that if enough people do it they'll wonder if this is such a
good idea.

This besides the obvious fact that they are even able to file this is utter
nonsense, they ought to be rejected on the spot and fined for filing a
ridiculous patent.

~~~
tumult
Yep. I have a bunch of domains with Godaddy; what are the good alternatives?
(This is the sort of thing that's really hard to google for)

~~~
terrellm
A lot of the large domain owners use Moniker or Fabulous for their domains.
They both have good prices and good support. Plus they don't lead you through
a mine field of extras just to buy a domain.

I personally have had good luck with Moniker. They also have a great API.

~~~
jacquesm
When moniker was acquired by oversee.net I was pretty skeptical, but they've
been really good about it and so far no glitches because of the takeover.

As long as Monte is in the drivers seat there I'm pretty sure things will be
working fine. His attention to detail and the fantastic customer service there
are the reason why moniker became that big so fast.

------
cww
I can't take a web site seriously when they have locally-hosted animated GIF
ads.

------
_ck_
First, patents related to software must die, asap.

Second, there is so much prior art on this, if it gets approved we know the
patent office is on the take.

